# Any ideas about breed or sex?



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

These are my first chickens ever. I'm a teacher and these came from eggs we hatched at school. They came from a local farm. The oldest is 5.5 weeks, and the others hatched a few days to a week after. I believe the oldest (the first picture) is a roo, as he seems to be trying to crow periodically. The others I have no idea. I don't know anything about breeds, but do know one is a frizzle.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful chicks! I think last picture may be a Lavender Ameraucana, as you can see the feet turning grey also.
And sex wise appears to be a pullet.. 1st picture I would say pullet. I may have to disagree with you though you said it was trying to crow, are you sure? Could you possibly get a video of it trying to crow? it just looks like a pullet to me
I'm not quite sure of it's breed, can you possibly get a side shot of it? And like you said also 2nd picture look like frizzles, can't really tell their sex since around where their comb is kind of blurry. could you get pictures of their comb?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorry, these are the best I have right now. They are all sound asleep.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I've tried to catch it on video but can never catch it! Definitely sounds like a crow.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> I've tried to catch it on video but can never catch it! Definitely sounds like a crow.


Ok, if you ever do possibly get it on camera then please post.. Thanks!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Definitely. Will try again in the morning!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hmm.. Second pictures definitely have more detail I'm thinking now the one that is trying to crow is a cockerel, so cockerel and the frizzle that has more black on it pullet lavender one pullet and frizzle with lots of gold neck feathers cockerel.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Definitely. Will try again in the morning!


Ok, thank you so much for your cooperation!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

First is a cockerel.

Frizzle is a pullet.

EE is a cockerel.

First, I'd probably guess mix.

Frizzle, probably a mix. Perhaps half frizzled bantam cochin with those feathered feet.

Third is an Easter Egger. Absolutely NOT a pure Ameraucana. Also not lavender in color.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

This black one is the smallest. It looks bigger in the first picture. It came out of a very tiny little egg.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> First is a cockerel.
> 
> Frizzle is a pullet.
> 
> ...


Oh it's not? Oh well I guess this proves I don't know much about chicken breeds. Don't ever take advice from me again..


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh I've no idea what it is. I just know it's the smallest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Oh it's not? Oh well I guess this proves I don't know much about chicken breeds. Don't ever take advice from me again..


LOL You should see how often I was wrong. Especially when it came to chicks and whether they were boys or girls. 

I raised Silkies. That seems to have ruined me when it comes to hard feathered birds.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh it's not? Oh well I guess this proves I don't know much about chicken breeds. Don't ever take advice from me again..


No worries. Ameraucanas are kinda what I specialize in. 

But it has yellow skin, Ameraucanas should have white.

Lacks slate or black legs.

Has a rose comb, Ameraucanas should have pea.

And is a nonstandardized color. Ameraucanas only come in buff, silver, wheaten, blue wheaten, blue, black, self blue (lavender), white, and brown red.

It is none of those, in fact, it's a mixed color.

Also unlikely you'd end up with a purebred Ameraucana in a batch of barnyard mixes. 

Really the only similarity it has to a pure Ameraucana is that it has a beard.

And don't worry, we all have to start somewhere.  

And that's why we're here isn't it? To learn!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> No worries. Ameraucanas are kinda what I specialize in.
> 
> But it has yellow skin, Ameraucanas should have white.
> 
> ...


Wow! Yes, I guess so!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL You should see how often I was wrong. Especially when it came to chicks and whether they were boys or girls.
> 
> I raised Silkies. That seems to have ruined me when it comes to hard feathered birds.


Wow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> No worries. Ameraucanas are kinda what I specialize in.
> 
> But it has yellow skin, Ameraucanas should have white.
> 
> ...


This is where I mess up. I see something and totally do not think to do this kind of concise explanation to help teach.

Which I why I always hated being pegged to train someone. I'm not a teacher.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> First is a cockerel.
> 
> Frizzle is a pullet.
> 
> ...


I think all but the small black one in the other post are cockerels. 😶


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Beautiful chicks! I think last picture may be a Lavender Ameraucana, as you can see the feet turning grey also.
> And sex wise appears to be a pullet.. 1st picture I would say pullet. I may have to disagree with you though you said it was trying to crow, are you sure? Could you possibly get a video of it trying to crow? it just looks like a pullet to me
> I'm not quite sure of it's breed, can you possibly get a side shot of it? And like you said also 2nd picture look like frizzles, can't really tell their sex since around where their comb is kind of blurry. could you get pictures of their comb?





Animals45 said:


> Beautiful chicks! I think last picture may be a Lavender Ameraucana, as you can see the feet turning grey also.
> And sex wise appears to be a pullet.. 1st picture I would say pullet. I may have to disagree with you though you said it was trying to crow, are you sure? Could you possibly get a video of it trying to crow? it just looks like a pullet to me
> I'm not quite sure of it's breed, can you possibly get a side shot of it? And like you said also 2nd picture look like frizzles, can't really tell their sex since around where their comb is kind of blurry. could you get pictures of their comb?


Well I finally caught


Animals45 said:


> Ok, if you ever do possibly get it on camera then please post.. Thanks!


I did catch it on video, but it won't allow me to post here, says it's too large of a file.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where is it uploaded to? You could try a link.

I don't do videos so I could be completely off the mark on this suggestion.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

It's just on my phone. I'm not much of a tech person. It's only 10 seconds long so I'm not sure why it's too large.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't do vids so I'm not a lot of help.

From what I understand from others who do upload vids here, they use things like Youtube. I don't think the forum supports a direct upload. 

I'll ask the higher ups about it.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Hunny Bunny







youtube.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was an excellent crow. Will you be able to keep him?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Definitely going to try. I'm hoping the other 3 are girls! Definitely can't keep more than one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That Frizzle is adorable. Now everytime you post I can see it in your avatar.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I try to change it up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you can take your time changing it up. Just sayin'.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If you have a Youtube account then post it on Youtube just do for the title chicken learning to crow or something like that, whatever you prefer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Whoops sorry you already posted it I see. Definitely cockerel.. Thank you for taking the time to do all of that!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Hunny Bunny







youtube.com


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yeah, I saw it thanks! Definitely cocky though


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> I think all but the small black one in the other post are cockerels. 😶


I trust your opinion over mine. But the only clear pic of the frizzle (which is the one I think pullet) is this one which looks female to me.




Love My Chickies said:


>


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I trust your opinion over mine. But the only clear pic of the frizzle (which is the one I think pullet) is this one which looks female to me.


Those wattles and that masculine head... I'd bet money all are cockerels except that small black one.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Those wattles and that masculine head... I'd bet money all are cockerels except that small black one.


Yep, the frizzle is crowing now, as of this morning.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Those wattles and that masculine head... I'd bet money all are cockerels except that small black one.


As I say, I trust your judgement over mine. And if you say Frizzle is a cockerel, I believe you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Yep, the frizzle is crowing now, as of this morning.


Wow. Which frizzle? I think their is 2.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow. Which frizzle? I think their is 2.


Just the brown one.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Just the brown one.


Ok, wow. That's the one I said was cockerel. Let me know if that black one with the feathered feet ever starts crowing, I'm thinking pullet for that one though.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you have anymore pictures of that black feathered feet one?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have anymore pictures of that black feathered feet one?


This is Tiny.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Thank you! Definitely saying pullet for that one!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! Definitely saying pullet for that one!


Thanks! What do you think of the gray one, Marshmallow? I thought pullet but most seem to think cockrel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That red comb is looking more and more like a little boy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

See yeah, a few weeks ago I was thinking pullet, but the comb has been changing showing signs of it getting bigger plus redder, Face kind of looks like a cockerel to so I am thinking cockerel as of now..


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> View attachment 41276
> 
> Thanks! What do you think of the gray one, Marshmallow? I thought pullet but most seem to think cockrel.
> View attachment 41277
> ...


Cockerel.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> Cockerel.


Y'all are breaking my heart.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry but I guess I have to go with my gut..


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry but I guess I have to go with my gut..


I know, I'm just being facetious. I'm just so attached to them all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yes I know how ya feel
.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So they have to find new homes?


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I would like to keep them, in a separate coop, if possible, but I'm not sure if that would work out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could. No guarantee but having been raised together can mean it's more likely.


----------

